# Guitar Teacher In Brampton Ontario Area?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I live in the Brampton area and am looking for a new guitar teacher who offers private lessons. Does anyone know of any decent teachers in this area?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I can see if my friend can do it, he's local and has an education in music.

I'll see if hes interested, if he is I will PM you.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> I can see if my friend can do it, he's local and has an education in music.
> 
> I'll see if hes interested, if he is I will PM you.



I would appreciate that.


----------



## elbandito (Oct 14, 2009)

Try L&M. I used to have a few friends that worked there and offered lessons on the side. Further, L&M itself offers onsite lessons... might want to look into that as well.


----------

